# Are you Ashamed or Proud of driving U/L?



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

I don’t know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don’t even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Welcome to the forums. ☺

I'm old enough to have developed an attitude of I honestly no longer care what people think. 

It's an honest way to make some money and it's at least a step above being a telemarketer.

Edited to add ~ trade dress is not required in my territory and I've never used it. I like flying under the radar of the taxi cartel in the big cities.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You should never be ashamed of honest work. I never used U/L trade dress.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Why feel ashamed? Its honest work. Same thing with being a cab driver, just honest work.

Now, if your car:


Is being held together by duct tape
Leaks fluid
Makes noises it's not supposed to make
Vibrates more than your wife's Battery operated boyfriend 
Has more Cracks in the windshield than a broken mirror
Smells like LORD KNOWS WHAT in the interior 
Then yes...you should be ashamed.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


If anyone should be ashamed it's ridesharing and PAX that know they pay nearly nothing but expect limousine service.

You can do a job well & make honest money even in a dishonest industry but we all have our limitations.

I was never ashamed but I became discouraged enough to stop when I got tired of being on the wrong side of the money.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes some have looked down on me, but it’s their problem not mine. And I’m sure there’s some on here who looked down on me for doing Lyft.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I've never felt embarrassed or made to feel ashamed about driving Uber.

It's different for men and women. I think men get judged by others and insecurities women have about their career path contribute to their own feelings of being judged.

The assumed disposition of male vs female drivers has a big part to do with this. Male Drivers can be seen as perverts who lack ambition, while females are looked as hard working, taking a risk to make ends meet.

Negative impressions can be overcome by one on one interaction. It always goes back to confidence and positive attitude. Remind yourself that you work hard and take care of business. Once you feel better it will come through to others.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I've never felt embarrassed or made to feel ashamed about driving Uber.
> 
> It's different for men and women. I think men get judged by others and insecurities women have about their career path contribute to their own feelings of being judged.
> 
> ...


I don't like being outed on the perversion and lack of ambition. Nice avatar.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


I am not ashamed.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> I don't like being outed on the perversion and lack of ambition.


You'll have to take it up with UBER stats department. &#129335;‍♀

&#128589;‍♂&#128683; Per sexual harrassment report.


----------



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I've never felt embarrassed or made to feel ashamed about driving Uber.
> 
> It's different for men and women. I think men get judged by others and insecurities women have about their career path contribute to their own feelings of being judged.
> 
> ...


I think me talking about my other job, is meant to quash the assumption that if one is driving people around, they must be some loser. The taxi industry has always been predominantly crowded with foreigners who spoke little English. On my second day as a uber driver, I picked up 2 guys and a woman from a hotel in Columbia. It was my first time having 3 total strangers in my car. I tried to have conversation but realized they didn't want to talk, so I kept quiet. I honestly think I had a panic attack, cos all of a sudden I was feeling too hot and had to turn on the air conditioning. By good luck it was a short ride, but what I noticed the men atleast responded to my greeting. The woman did not. Had I known what I know now, I could have ended the ride halfway, for not feeling comfortable. They acted like executives yet, they ordered the Uber X. This goes for all service industries. I have chatted with waiters and waitresses who said the same experience of customers who seem mean and eager to look down on them. So I guess me talking about my other job, is not so much about being ashamed, but letting the passenger know that I probably make more money than them. Oh the ghetto ones who can't even get a car in their names are the worst. Had this one girl talk to me like I was her personal chauffeur. Left me 1 star because I followed uber navigation. I knew it was her, cos when I dropped her off, I said thanks and good night, and she didn't respond. 
So in a nutshell, Iam not ashamed of making an honest living, but I still will go out of my way to make sure the snobs know not to look down on me. Lol.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I think me talking about my other job, is meant to quash the assumption that if one is driving people around, they must be some loser. The taxi industry has always been predominantly crowded with foreigners who spoke little English. On my second day as a uber driver, I picked up 2 guys and a woman from a hotel in Columbia. It was my first time having 3 total strangers in my car. I tried to have conversation but realized they didn't want to talk, so I kept quiet. I honestly think I had a panic attack, cos all of a sudden I was feeling too hot and had to turn on the air conditioning. By good luck it was a short ride, but what I noticed the men atleast responded to my greeting. The woman did not. Had I known what I know now, I could have ended the ride halfway, for not feeling comfortable. They acted like executives yet, they ordered the Uber X. This goes for all service industries. I have chatted with waiters and waitresses who said the same experience of customers who seem mean and eager to look down on them. So I guess me talking about my other job, is not so much about being ashamed, but letting the passenger know that I probably make more money than them. Oh the ghetto ones who can't even get a car in their names are the worst. Had this one girl talk to me like I was her personal chauffeur. Left me 1 star because I followed uber navigation. I knew it was her, cos when I dropped her off, I said thanks and good night, and she didn't respond.
> So in a nutshell, Iam not ashamed of making an honest living, but I still will go out of my way to make sure the snobs know not to look down on me. Lol.


I get what you're saying about the cold female pax. But my mind doesn't immediatly go to they think they're better. I think:

They might be having a bad day.
They dont feel comfortable making small talk with strangers.
They're jealous &#129335;‍♀ &#128175;
But I understand location and other factors play a role so who really knows.

Also please don't let snobby pax get to you in that way. It may lead to escalation and early deactivation for a nonissue. The situation you described didnt warrant a pax boot, in my opinion.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I've never felt embarrassed or made to feel ashamed about driving Uber.
> 
> It's different for men and women. I think men get judged by others and insecurities women have about their career path contribute to their own feelings of being judged.
> 
> ...


Perverts who lack ambition?&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Z.F.G. 
look I could be sitting on my couch collecting from the government but I choose to work for a living most people are kind of impressed when I tell them my day job it's a living but I still need extra cash which is why I drive.
At the end of the day nobody should be looking down on anyone as we all bleed red and we share DNA with chimpanzees so nobody is perfect


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I had a horrible Valentine’s Day, got sexually assaulted by a gay man, had a college student puke in my car and some guy on crutches came out of a bar thinking I was his ride and when he found out I wasn’t he hit my truck with his crutch.

but I love doing this, it’s not my main source of income, but it gets me out of the house and it is never the same.

I am able to come home and save the most outrageous videos to my computer as well as sharing the funny stories with my wife.

I don’t think anyone should be ashamed about trying to make money. Also, I am sure we are saving lives by getting these drunk people home safely.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

To answer the original question no, Im not ashamed. Ive lived a shitty life compared to some and a great life compared to many. I have plenty of regrets and so much to be thankful for at the same time. Im probably even doing better financially than a lot of my pax. Most of them are people on their way to work or young people who cant afford cars because they're living in the big city doing their Carrie Underwood impression. If they're looking down on me let them. Who cares. Whatever they payed six figures to school for will be replaced by AI in 10 years anyway so they'll be more eff'ed than I am. 

Looking down on others professions comes from deep insecurity. Its so obvious. Something is missing. If they are well off its even worse because money and success hasn't been able to fill that void they have.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> Perverts who lack ambition?&#128514;&#128514;


I think that makes me an overly ambitious pervert?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I think that makes me an overly ambitious pervert?


Your ambition for the pursuit of perversion is unmatched!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


I do not think that at all! In fact quite the opposite is what I encounter. Many people are intrigued by my success in rideshare. Among other things. People love my rig. We have fun and entertaining conversations.

Your feeling about RS drivers being looked down on is just groupthink pressed onto you from this site and other online locales, and possibly from your own ID.

Do you often feel that people look down on you?


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I have fun doing it, it's part time for me and I don't have trade dress. I drive like I'm hanging out, it gets me out the house from staying at home with the wife


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

We feel it was a real shame when you're found dead driving for Uber/Lyft other than natural death. There is no emotions or feelings for an activity that entails unlimited risks and limited reward.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't mind if the pax look down on me as long as they leave a good rating and no false complaints. I read the pax. If they want a good philosophical discussion, I might be honest with them. But I don't really care if they think I'm an unemployable loser. In fact, I'm not so sure that is too far from the truth anyway.

Am I a pervert who lacks ambition? Arguably, I am. I'll let the quiet girl who thinks I'm a potential pervert sit in her silence, and let her go on her way with no hard feelings. They probably only rate you down if you speak without being spoken to.

Telling a pax you have another job that sounds well paying can backfire if that job is better than their job. Telling a pax that you have more education than them can also backfire. I try to determine the education level and social status of the pax before revealing any information about myself. You don't want to make the pax feel jealous, or worse yet, like you are looking down on them.

Trying to impress pax, especially if you are a male driver, will definitely confirm the pervert suspicions they may have. There is no need to impress them. They aren't employers doing job interviews, they aren't future romantic partners or friends. They are clients trying to get from point A to B who decided they will hire an Uber driver for the service. They don't generally want to be impressed with any qualification you have except your driving skills.

Live up to their expectations, whatever that may be. You have to read the pax and determine what the expectations are. A low class pax will appreciate the hustle of a low class full time driver. A middle class pax will often appreciate a driver that doesn't act like he's barely scraping by, or he might consider you the loser that can't work a real job, depending on his outlook. But the fact that he booked through the service means that was his expectation so there is no need to improve upon it. A wealthier pax might expect you to act like a silent servant, or might hope you are a part-time driver who is a professional that they can relate to better than a full-time wage slave.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Proud. It was not easy for a bear to learn how to drive and use a smartphone!

But I like jobs that are closest to things that people actually need and want. White collar jobs are mostly things that nobody needs or wants, but for some reason that a bear does not understand, provide much more food. Nobody really believes a bear in a suit anyway, it's like Unfrozen Caveman Lawyer without the clever dialogue :frown:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Proud. It was not easy for a bear to learn how to drive and use a smartphone!
> 
> But I like jobs that are closest to things that people actually need and want. White collar jobs are mostly things that nobody needs or wants, but for some reason that a bear does not understand, provide much more food. Nobody really believes a bear in a suit anyway, it's like Unfrozen Caveman Lawyer without the clever dialogue :frown:


If people cant appreciate a bear that drives a car then we are doomed as a society


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Oh hell, at my age I quit thinking about what people thought about me years ago.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Ashamed? lol never!!! I own a car, can drive to anywhere I please, have a job that is very flexible!! 

The amount of pax that live paycheck to paycheck just trying to make ends meet is crazy!!
Majority of my pax wish or would kill to be in my shoes. HELL NO I DONT FEEL ASHAMED!!! 

I feel very blessed!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

OG ant said:


> Ashamed? Lol most of these pax wish they were in my shoes, I own a car, can work whenever I want and go whereever I please!
> Ashamed? lol never!!! I own a car, can drive to anywhere I please, have a job that is very flexible!!
> 
> The amount of pax that live paycheck to paycheck just trying to make ends meet is crazy!!
> ...


Most people in the United States would be homeless without a paycheck after 2 months.

At least we have a car to live in if life turns to shit

Most of my early morning pax don't even have a car.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

It often gets me the privilege of using restrooms where otherwise they are "broken", or "locked" late at night. The attendants in drugstores, supermarkets, and gas stations understand. I dont hide being an Uber driver. But then again, my other job is in Parking, which has traditionally had a weird patina on it. And I have also been homeless in the past. When I look at the further past, it was more shameful to be an IRS employee, or a tax preparer, and when I started my own businesses, the flinches I got about those other businesses in travel or others. Everyone makes judgements about everyone else. If it did not come out of a box with a college degree, it gets judged. The real shame we adopt is not having the degree or the proscribed jobs. Driving an Uber is ok. I have had at least two celebrities in my car. Now, being anyone's driver is not prestige, but it is not shameful either.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Beats no job with no income, that’s would be something to be embarrassed about


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Overall I'm happy with the job. I feel like I am doing honest high demand work, and providing safety to society by providing safe rides. You could say I'm proud of it.

I enjoy the excitement, the variety, the exploration of driving.

At times though I feel guilt for not "living up to my potential". I feel guilt for not being able to financially support people that I want to, help struggling students get the foot in the door for their careers, etc., when maybe I could have if I was a more dedicated career man. I often feel like I don't measure up when I'm talking to a lot of people like veterinarians, doctors, lawyers, engineers, successful entrepreneurs, combat veterans, guys that volunteer with search & rescue, or work EMS .

I wish the human lifespan was longer. Unfortunately we have but one life to live so we can't do everything.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Ambivalent is more like what I feel. Pax attitude rarely bothers me, and I'm sure as heck no champion of uber or lyft.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You'll have to take it up with UBER stats department


Did a Disney cartoon explode on ur face?

Everyone knows the country was built by people
with "Ambition". Capitalism demands Ambition.
Uber drivers have none,

&#128073;Subsequently Uber drivers are Viewed as
*"takers" not "creators". *(ie. Don't pay taxes, social welfare, no skills
no education etc etc)

"Takers" are the Sloth burden on Society
and a Drag on the Economy


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Overall I'm happy with the job. I feel like I am doing honest high demand work, and providing safety to society by providing safe rides. You could say I'm proud of it.
> 
> I enjoy the excitement, the variety, the exploration of driving.
> 
> At times though I feel guilt for not "living up to my potential". I feel guilt for not being able to financially support people that I want


If you're happy, then that's what matters. I know too many people who make high incomes but they're miserable.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

I have never been ashamed of any dollar I have made. A dollar earned taking out the trash buys the same thing as a dollar made doing brain surgery.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Did a Disney cartoon explode on ur face?
> 
> Everyone knows the country was built by people
> with "Ambition". Capitalism demands Ambition.
> ...


It is not the Uber driver's fault that government has subsidized us so heavily with the standard mileage rate. Don't blame the player, blame the game. We aren't stealing from people any more than government employees are stealing from people because they are paid directly by taxes. And some of those employees are way overpaid. We don't sit around doing nothing collecting welfare. We do a job. Just like a government worker does a job to receive the government paycheck.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Male Drivers can be seen as perverts who lack ambition,


I said this, then this happend....


1.5xorbust said:


> being outed on the perversion and lack of ambitio





mch said:


> Perverts who lack ambition





Amos69 said:


> overly ambitious pervert





mch said:


> Your ambition for the pursuit of perversion is unmatched!





Trafficat said:


> Am I a pervert who lacks ambition? Arguably, I am.





Cold Fusion said:


> Everyone knows the country was built by people
> with "Ambition". Capitalism demands Ambition.
> Uber drivers have none,


I'm such a trend setter &#128129;‍♀

To clarify, this is not my opinion of course but I base this on how male drivers are portrayed on the news and what I've read here. 


Cold Fusion said:


> Did a Disney cartoon explode on ur face?


I never claimed to be normal &#129335;‍♀.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I said this, then this happend....
> 
> I'm such a trend setter &#128129;‍♀
> 
> ...


Your avatar with the wicked sign reminds me of a bar here called the Wicked Hop.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

If they're looking down on me then I'm looking down on them because you'll overlook a lot of good opportunitys and friendships by being a judgemental piece of shit.


----------



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I do not think that at all! In fact quite the opposite is what I encounter. Many people are intrigued by my success in rideshare. Among other things. People love my rig. We have fun and entertaining conversations.
> 
> Your feeling about RS drivers being looked down on is just groupthink pressed onto you from this site and other online locales, and possibly from your own ID.
> 
> Do you often feel that people look down on you?


It's more of a perception really. Sometimes you will get impression from some people. In an earlier post I described how an elderly man asked me if I got dressed to drive people around. That was at the beginning of my driving for uber, and as I pondered on the question I wondered if some pax's felt a certain level of superiority over the people driving them. Iam a very confident person, and don't give a f what anyone thinks but at the same time I shouldn't tolerate snobbery. No one should.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Your avatar with the wicked sign reminds me of a bar here called the Wicked Hop.


I like the sound of that place. Going to be hard to find since you only specify the US.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> It is not the Uber driver's fault that government has subsidized us so heavily with the standard mileage rate. Don't blame the player, blame the game. We aren't stealing from people any more than government employees are stealing from people because they are paid directly by taxes. And some of those employees are way overpaid. We don't sit around doing nothing collecting welfare. We do a job. Just like a government worker does a job to receive the government paycheck.


"_*It's not uber drivers fault"*
&#129315;&#128514;&#128514;&#129315;_
Right, it's EVERYONE Else's "Fault"
U contribute nothing and Take everything.
Pathetic.

Go Shuffle some riders Ace


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I like the sound of that place. Going to be hard to find since you only specify the US.


I'll give you a hint. It's not near FL, and they have an ice bar in winter. They also make amazing Bloody Mary's from what I've heard. Those are very popular here.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

I would say I'm neither ashamed nor proud. It is just something I do, mostly for my entertainment. I don't feel the need to justify myself to my pax...to be honest the pax likely think one of three things when I pull up in my BMW when they ordered an UberX:

1. This can't be this chick's only gig
2. This chick must be the biggest idiot of all
3. Oh, sh*t, did I accidentally order an UberBLACK

I only ever mention what I do for a living if a pax specifically asks, or if they ask if I'll be driving all day. I tell them what I do and that I drive to/from work to make my commute a game (and that I enjoy it). Telling pax what I do for a living can be a double edged sword - some might think I don't need that tip (technically, I don't), that I make bad financial decisions (I don't), or it may make the pax feel really bad about where they are in life (it shouldn't).

Everyone that knows me knows that I drive Uber.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


Proud?

Find me 1 person that is proud to work at McDonald's

I take pride in being a good driver


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'll give you a hint. It's not near FL, and they have an ice bar in winter. They also make amazing Bloody Mary's from what I've heard. Those are very popular here.


I just figured out your icon. It's an igloo.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I would say I'm neither ashamed nor proud. It is just something I do, mostly for my entertainment. I don't feel the need to justify myself to my pax...to be honest the pax likely think one of three things when I pull up in my BMW when they ordered an UberX:
> 
> 1. This can't be this chick's only gig
> 2. This chick must be the biggest idiot of all
> ...


BMW and Uber in the same sentence is disturbing.

Don't drive Uber in a BMW, you can only lose money.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> "_*It's not uber drivers fault"*
> &#129315;&#128514;&#128514;&#129315;_
> Right, it's EVERYONE Else's "Fault"
> U contribute nothing and Take everything.
> ...


You can say the same for all of the government employees. They do not contribute to taxes. They take them in the form of wages.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> BMW and Uber in the same sentence is disturbing.
> 
> Don't drive Uber in a BMW, you can only lose money.


I don't lose money, because I'm doing the commute anyway. I only drive on DF. &#128513;


----------



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Proud?
> 
> Find me 1 person that is proud to work at McDonald's
> 
> I take pride in being a good driver


Lol. So true.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm not ashamed. If people wanna look down their noses that's their problem. If people don't like me for who I am, I don't need them to like me for who I'm not.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

i only get to choose between those two? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

5☆OG said:


> i only get to choose between those two? lol


I went off script, myself... &#129315;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I never tell a pax about myself.
I'll make up shit if they ask.

It's amusing, by my age you have lived several different lives, lots of material to work from.

Every pax gets a different story.
Kinda like "Thumb Tripping" while hitchhiking in the '70s


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Shame comes or doesn’t

Because of your expectations of yourself


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Shame comes or doesn't
> 
> Because of your expectations of yourself


It's good to give yourself a break, you have to be comfortable with your own company.

Nothing wrong with earning a honest buck.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

no feelings either way as I always say FIRST I retired early and do RS just to fill in the schedule.......


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> "_*It's not uber drivers fault"*
> &#129315;&#128514;&#128514;&#129315;_
> Right, it's EVERYONE Else's "Fault"
> U contribute nothing and Take everything.
> ...


"Any one may so arrange his affairs that his taxes shall be as low as possible; he is not bound to choose that pattern which will best pay the Treasury; there is not even a patriotic duty to increase one's taxes."

-Judge Learned Hand, _Gregory v. Helvering_


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

No more shame than I usually feel :roflmao: . I don't have much status as it is, no high-paying job or much ambition. And being a paid servant doesn't score you many points on most people's social radar. That's the price I pay for not wanting to grind like everybody else. Most people judge your success by how many hours per week you work, the more the better. Uber gives me the freedom to work on projects for my 2 other jobs as I please, and be my own boss, I can often take off any time I want. Which is something most people don't value.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> No more shame than I usually feel :roflmao: . I don't have much status as it is, no high-paying job or much ambition. And being a paid servant doesn't score you many points on most people's social radar. That's the price I pay for not wanting to grind like everybody else. Most people judge your success by how many hours per week you work, the more the better. Uber gives me the freedom to work on projects for my 2 other jobs as I please, and be my own boss, I can often take off any time I want. Which is something most people don't value.


I think what you say is much more true on the east coast. Here, people really seem to value their ability to enjoy life. I generally don't work more than 40 hours a week at my day job myself, and take a lot of time off throughout the year. People should value what's important to them and live their most authentic lives, there should be no shame in whatever you do if you are happy.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I think what you say is much more true on the east coast. Here, people really seem to value their ability to enjoy life. I generally don't work more than 40 hours a week at my day job myself, and take a lot of time off throughout the year. People should value what's important to them and live their most authentic lives, there should be no shame in whatever you do if you are happy.


Yeah I usually work 20-30 hours per week. That's 3-4 days per week working, and I get 3-4 days off per week. Sometimes I'll work more 4-5 day weeks if I need to afford something.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


Will never display trade dress. Period.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I've had shitheads obviously look down on me. I laugh to myself because I'm much better off than most of them financially. I'm retired. Between my pension, social security and rental income (we have several rentals) , our retired income is pushing $10k a month. Like many retirees, I do this just to get out of the house.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


------------------------
A pax can think whatever they want but when they show disrespect or rudeness -- they are outside the car and watching me drive away. I do not understand your attitude. Why would you be ashamed ? This is an honest job. If you do it well and are a safe driver -- stand tall. Be proud of who you are.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MHR said:


> I'm old enough to have developed an attitude of I honestly no longer care what people think.





Buck-a-mile said:


> Oh hell, at my age I quit thinking about what people thought about me years ago.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^..........all of the above..........^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> being a cab driver, just honest work


I do both..


DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Now, if your car:
> 
> 
> Is being held together by duct tape
> ...


FIFY


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Is being held together by duct tape
> Leaks fluid
> Makes noises it's not supposed to make
> Vibrates more than your wife's Battery operated boyfriend
> ...


https://www.myinstants.com/instant/rimshot/


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm not ashamed of this job, but I also am not proud. If I were making a lot of money, sure I'd be proud, but I'm not. I honestly feel tired, unhappy, unsatisfied, but it's not all Uber's fault. Uber driving is just one part of what makes my life miserable. This job brought me physical pain that I've never felt before. It's irrational to stay in a job like this, but there are no other opportunities for me right now so I just have to tough it out. If only Uber driving paid better, it would allow me to be happy.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


No.

Sounds like more of a you problem. Self esteem and identity issue related to how you view yourself being projected. Which could relate to your skill set before you started driving. Are you as educated as your are intelligent?

If you were confident in yourself you wouldnt care. This frame and mindset stems from something deeper.

I proudly do this part time. And happily tell others that I do it on the side. If anything my ability to move through failures and become successful is what has led me to this. Driving part time along with my full time employment has provided me with the additional net income I need to do many other things. All though many people are confused how someone with an income of 95,000 would be driving uber part time.

DEBT

Back to your question. I enjoy doing this on the side as a weekend warrior


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

My problem is I get a lot of cash tips. My wallet is always stuffed with dollar bills. If I ever die in public and I still have my wallet on me and the police go through it they’re going to think I’m a male stripper.


----------



## ICtheLight (Aug 29, 2019)

Not ashamed of doing rideshare, mainly annoyed with the fact in order to make decent money doing this requires me to spend more time in my car and less on other things that will allow me to get ahead much quicker so I can stop doing rideshare.

It really comes down to the pay, with experience, anyone can figure out their market and know which rides to take and which to pass up on.

I have noticed though that our culture has made being a rideshare driver deemed as low value. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Live images of me chasing downtown surge.... Hell yeah I'm proud.. imma get that money....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GoldenGoji said:


> I'm not ashamed of this job, but I also am not proud. If I were making a lot of money, sure I'd be proud, but I'm not. I honestly feel tired, unhappy, unsatisfied, but it's not all Uber's fault. Uber driving is just one part of what makes my life miserable. This job brought me physical pain that I've never felt before. It's irrational to stay in a job like this, but there are no other opportunities for me right now so I just have to tough it out. If only Uber driving paid better, it would allow me to be happy.


Look to see if the Census is still hiring in your area. I've had more intense back and knee pain from driving, so I understand what you mean by physical pain.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> If I ever die in public and I still have my wallet on me and the police go through it *they're going to think I'm a male stripper.*


.......more likely A Parking Lot attendant ✔
"_Hey Sarg, check if anyone knows this dead guy at the local parking lots and
Pool hall"_



ICtheLight said:


> Not ashamed of doing rideshare, mainly annoyed with the fact in order to make decent money doing this requires me to spend more time in my car and less on other things that will allow me to get ahead much quicker so I can stop doing rideshare.
> 
> It really comes down to the pay, with experience, anyone can figure out their market and know which rides to take and which to pass up on.
> 
> I have noticed though that our culture has made being a rideshare driver deemed as low value. &#129335;‍♂


In a capitalistic society
No Skill Low wage earners
are society's, parents and school system Failures

(except Retirees, ESL Immigrants and Part Timers)


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


I quit driving July 2019. Since then I've run into a number of former PAX. Everyone of them asked if I still drive? When I tell them I took a job that had benefits and pay that were too good to turn down, they congratulate me and tell me how much they enjoyed riding with me.

I did feel as though the job was looked down at then, but these encounters showed me how much we are appreciated.

When I retire, or should the need arise sooner, I would drive again.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Telling a pax you have another job that sounds well paying can backfire if that job is better than their job.


I'll tell you what's a real tip killer. It's telling a pax that you're doing this as a retirement job.



Trafficat said:


> It is not the Uber driver's fault that government has subsidized us so heavily with the standard mileage rate.


What planet did you just beam down from?!?

If you think that the IRS's rate for mileage is that high, you apparently can't do simple arithmetic. Or maybe you didn't buy your own car.

When it comes time to buy another car, you'll see what the real cost of ownership is.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I'll tell you what's a real tip killer. It's telling a pax that you're doing this as a retirement job.
> 
> What planet did you just beam down from?!?
> 
> ...


Really? Cuz when I get my check $6500+ back from combined federal and state... this next week....I seem to think the milage deduction is quite amazing... But then again I do my own maintenance so I'm not being robbed by a mechanic shop trying to upkeep my car either...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dekero said:


> But then again I do my own maintenance so I'm not being robbed by a mechanic shop trying to upkeep my car either


Okay, so here's the deal, then, I think.

You're not valuing the time you put into maintaining your car.

I'm not knocking that, believe me. And it's great that the US government hasn't figured out how to tax that work. (Let's not give them any ideas.)

I don't have a state income tax where I live. They get their tax money here in other ways. (Sales tax, property taxes, business taxes, etc.)

If you want to come to Texas, I can let you work on my car too. :smiles: About the most I'll do is change the oil and an occasional turn signal bulb.

Oh, and there is a weird noise coming from under the hood. I think maybe the power steering pump may be threatening to quit. I don't know what the noise is, honestly. When I took to the shop, it refused to make the noise. Any thoughts? (Seriously intended.)


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

RS is a vital part of my area’s economy and I am proud to be part of it. I try to be good ambassador to the tourist trade and I enjoy helping the folks who work in the hotels and restaurants get to and from work. 

I do not advertise that I am doing this at my full time job, but on occasion the two overlap. I pulled up to a wine bar a couple nights ago and while waiting for the pax I saw a man approach the car from the restaurant next door. Rolled down the window and saw it was one of my contractors from my day job.

“I thought that was you, what are you doing?” (I have a readily recognizable car with a vanity plate, but also had my Lyft amp lit, and license plate number displayed on my windshield. He knew exactly what I was doing.)

“Just trying to pick up a few extra bucks. “

“I can relate to that. “ He reached in through the window to shake my hand. 

It’s good honest work and nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I am never ashamed of honest pay for honest work especially when I’m dominating the competition but I do hide it from everyone I know like a dirty, shameful secret. The circles I run in are purely high level professionals with at least 1 degree and I am their leader. They would absolutely shocked and dumbfounded. They would be nice and not say anything, for which I would give them immense shit cuz I will not be treated like a baby! I know you got insults so send em. Basically they would question my sanity and maybe ask me if I’ve had a stroke. They would be very judgey and I’ve already tried to explain to them that I think of them as slave sheep with no balls and would rather eat shit and poke myself in the eye with a dull pencil before I ever spend a single second as some idiots’ indentured servant in a glass box.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Uber and Lyft is one step above being a drug dealer or pimp


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

father of unicorns said:


> Uber and Lyft is one step above being a drug dealer or pimp


Which both pay a lot better, last I heard.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I'll tell you what's a real tip killer. It's telling a pax that you're doing this as a retirement job.


I half-joke with my passengers that this is my retirement job... at age 30.



> If you think that the IRS's rate for mileage is that high, you apparently can't do simple arithmetic. Or maybe you didn't buy your own car.
> 
> When it comes time to buy another car, you'll see what the real cost of ownership is.


I bought my main X car for $3000. Minimum liability insurance only. 30 miles per gallon. I've put over 100,000 miles on it for Uber and put about $1000 worth of parts into it, $800 worth of tires. Supposing $4.00 per gallon of gas, I've put about $13,333 worth of gas into it, and $600 worth of oil/filters into it. Supposing $3600 worth of insurance and regulatory fees, that comes to less than 24 cents per mile.

I bought my XL car for $10,000. If I add the cost of the new vehicle as pure cost against my old car (which is still running and still my main car), I'm still at less than 34 cents per mile. I did spend about $6000 in liability and fines for driver error on my part . Bring that up to 40 cents per mile, but I'm not counting the fact that I put 25,000 miles on my XL car too which is going to bring that number down some. I've put about $4000 worth of gas into the car and maybe $150 worth of oil, so that brings my total cost for both cars for all the miles I've driven down to 34 cents a mile.

If I was a more careful driver and didn't waste money buying an XL car, I'd be under 25 cents a mile.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Okay, so here's the deal, then, I think.
> 
> You're not valuing the time you put into maintaining your car.
> 
> ...


Check all the fluids first...could just be low on power steering fluid...is your noise constant or when turning the wheel?

Another thing that makes the milage make sense... Is how you go at it... I only paid 11k for my car 9 months ago, and made 32k + the 6500, so I more than paid for the car... She will be missed though after my recent accident but I feel good about the fact I made more than it cost. And that Insurance paid off enough to more than make up for the loss ..

It's all in how you play this game...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Check all the fluids first...could just be low on power steering fluid...is your noise constant or when turning the wheel?


Thanks!

I have checked the power steering fluid a while back. Back closer to the time it started making that particular noise. I'll check it again.

The noise doesn't start right away when I start the engine. It begins after I've gone three or four miles. Occasionally it comes and goes, but mostly stays now. So I'm probably going to go back to the same mechanic, since I trust that shop.

It gets louder sometimes when I turn the wheel. Also, it varies in pitch when the transmission shifts. The pitch goes up with the engine downshifts, like when I'm pulling up to a traffic light.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


I drive part time day time retired. I had a great career and one key to that was being confident in yourself, you can do and be anything you want. There's nothing to feel a bit ashamed think how many pax could do this job successfully. Am a people person can talk to anyone who wants to chat otherwise I enjoy the silents. Have pride in yourself always


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

UpNorth said:


> I drive part time day time retired. I had a great career and one key to that was being confident in yourself, you can do and be anything you want. There's nothing to feel a bit ashamed think how many pax could do this job successfully. Am a people person can talk to anyone who wants to chat otherwise I enjoy the silents. Have pride in yourself always


It's true there's no shame in doing any legit job. However people tend to suck a lot and will get uppity and condescending at any opportunity, because they are in fact miserable and hate their jobs and wish they had the stones to drive RS. Instead they lash out in a foolish attempt to feel good about themselves. Even the smartest are probe to it.

Top solution - set aside one month and work your ass off around the clock nonstop. Then strategically hide the math so only the total gross earnings shows and go plop it down aggressively in front of the alpha prick and casually laugh at how much higher your income is and how much time the other guy wasted getting a degree and experience and shit only to make less money as a slave boy. Then exit like a boss mumbling something about how you have to fuel that damn yacht again. That'll shut em up.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I wish and pray for an uppity ass rider to show out... Curb dropping idiots is my favorite part of this game....


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

Actually I'm embarrassed for uber's lack of professionalism, it's pathetic excuse of what they call drivers support, their blatant judge, jury and executioner mentality that the driver is first and foremost guilty. Other than that I'm good.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Why would I do something I am ashamed off. No trade dress on my car without being paid advertisment for it.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I am proud. I live in a very nice wealthy neighborhood and had some neighbors asking me if I drive Uber ( they saw the va sticker) and I said yes. One of them asked me if my husband business was in trouble. I said no . I buy loubutin and Chanel shoes with Uber money . That shut her pie hole really fast .



DeadEndRoad said:


> Actually I'm embarrassed for uber's lack of professionalism, it's pathetic excuse of what they call drivers support, their blatant judge, jury and executioner mentality that the driver is first and foremost guilty. Other than that I'm good.


I don't get it. Been driving Uber for 3 1/2 years and every time I called support they were very nice to me. Sometimes the issue was handled and sometimes it was not but overall they were efficient.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

mch said:


> Perverts who lack ambition?&#128514;&#128514;


By definition, perverts are ambitious


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> By definition, perverts are ambitious


 I don't get it! What definition lol


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


Neither..... it's just a gig job for extra cash. I used to care if people know. I don't anymore. It's paid for many trips and other stuff.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Telling a pax you have another job that sounds well paying can backfire if that job is better than their job. Telling a pax that you have more education than them can also backfire. I try to determine the education level and social status of the pax before revealing any information about myself. You don't want to make the pax feel jealous, or worse yet, like you are looking down on them.


Jesus Christ dude you cant be serious. Who cares what these dumb apes who get in the car think? "You wouldnt want to make them jealous" loooooooooooooooooooooool wat

My God this post is amazing to me

Ill tell them straight to their face Im smarter and better than they are and laugh when they get out of the car. They can lick my nutsack

And all that being said, people are so unbelievably dumb who cares what anyone thinks. I enjoy driving and its easy money and I dont have to deal with a boss. If I didnt enjoy it I wouldnt do it. They want to go slave away at an 8 to 5 for the rest of their miserable lives let them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


It was MORE FUN WHEN IT WAS ILLEGAL !



Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


I NEVER felt looked down on.

Delivering Pizza i am PAID TO BE SANTA CLAUS !

KIDS LOVE ME.
MOST ADULTS DO TOO.

( unless i Drop their Food)


----------



## NCSUdriver (Feb 15, 2020)

I am a full time college student, I drive part time because I am trying to help pay for school and not have as much loan debt as possible.

I laminated the stickers and I only have them on the windows when I am driving.

I don't tell people I am doing it, but being a college area, I have picked up a few friends.

Friends don't tip


----------



## mrbillcollecta (May 7, 2018)

Hell no!!! I live in Memphis. I might/probably be doing better financially than 75% of my rides.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Jesus Christ dude you cant be serious. Who cares what these dumb apes who get in the car think? "You wouldnt want to make them jealous" loooooooooooooooooooooool wat
> 
> My God this post is amazing to me
> 
> ...


I would agree slightly.. I would never tell a passenger I sold my business for high 6 figures and do this now for fun... They would assume I don't need a tip and that would be wrong... At these rates we all need tips to break even... Especially in Memphis...lol


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Ok so what he meant was he didnt want to inadvertently stop passengers from tipping, ok that might make a little bit more sense

But only a little

Most dont tip anyway

I doubt someone who would have tipped will now not tip because you said you own a business or something

I would imagine maybe 1% that would actually be the case


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Ok so what he meant was he didnt want to inadvertently stop passengers from tipping, ok that might make a little bit more sense
> 
> But only a little
> 
> ...


Maybe you need to rethink how you approach that Tip thing... Cuz I'm at 50-60% of my passengers leaving tips... Infact 5 out of my 7 rides Tonite tipped... For a 37% tip percentage...

Maybe yours don't tip... Mine do... Speak for yourself.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

I have a rating of 4.91 after 3200 rides and lately I would say about 25% of people tip.


----------



## mrbillcollecta (May 7, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I don't mind if the pax look down on me as long as they leave a good rating and no false complaints. I read the pax. If they want a good philosophical discussion, I might be honest with them. But I don't really care if they think I'm an unemployable loser. In fact, I'm not so sure that is too far from the truth anyway.
> 
> Am I a pervert who lacks ambition? Arguably, I am. I'll let the quiet girl who thinks I'm a potential pervert sit in her silence, and let her go on her way with no hard feelings. They probably only rate you down if you speak without being spoken to.
> 
> ...


 This is gospel. This should be its own threat.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> I have a rating of 4.91 after 3200 rides and lately I would say about 25% of people tip.


Call me when you get that over 50%... There is a method to the madness... And considering it added $3000+ to my bottom line last year... Imma work that shyt...


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

Never be ashamed to take money when a service is given, be ashamed not to take money when you do give service. We all take money from wherever it comes from (legally I mean) and by whatever means. Be proud of it.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> The assumed disposition of male vs female drivers has a big part to do with this. Male Drivers can be seen as perverts who lack ambition, while females are looked as hard working, taking a risk to make ends meet.


i found this comment interesting. i never have judged male or female drivers differently, or had a predispositioned judgement about drivers at all really. i used uber/lyft for about 2 years after my car broke down and realized, being a bartender, that i didn't want a new car as i could now drink at work due to not having to drive home. so i've had over a thousand drivers and never had any judgement of them whatsoever. i think it that actually says more about the person who prejudges people by gender this way than anything to do with what gender the driver is.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

got a p said:


> i found this comment interesting. i never have judged male or female drivers differently, or had a predispositioned judgement about drivers at all really. i used uber/lyft for about 2 years after my car broke down and realized, being a bartender, that i didn't want a new car as i could now drink at work due to not having to drive home. so i've had over a thousand drivers and never had any judgement of them whatsoever. i think it that actually says more about the person who prejudges people by gender this way than anything to do with what gender the driver is.


Same here. But many people are very judgmental &#129335;‍♀.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I tell my family that I'm a gay for pay stay at home cam gigolo. Less shame in that....


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

I could care less what any uber passenger may think ... I drive an old beater, but guess what ? My operation makes me money. I view the passengers as entirely transactional and they are helping me bring in extra income for other things. They are not my friends , family , or anything other than money and I only will take the ride if it’s profitable and meets my goals. 

I don’t display the trade dress as I dislike the way the companies treat the drivers as disposable line items on a spreadsheet. I feel like why give these companies additional free advertising. It only goes up at the airport where I’m not willing to risk a fine.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Proud. No doubts, no apologies.

No should anyone feel bad. Uber is honorable work. Our customers certainly think well of us.

I almost pity the paycheck slaves and time clock sheep, grazing their way through meaningless tasks for a lifetime.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Proud. No doubts, no apologies.
> 
> No should anyone feel bad. Uber is honorable work. Our customers certainly think well of us.
> 
> I almost pity the paycheck slaves and time clock sheep, grazing their way through meaningless tasks for a lifetime.


Yeah booo. I mean what am I going to do with all those vacations hours, sick hours, bonus checks, insurance, 401 k, work from home, expense reports, free food, etc. Baa baa.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

You sound like my dog, bragging to the other dogs what a nice collar his master gave him.

Once one has tasted freedom, captivity is no longer the same.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

rushbudgie said:


> Never be ashamed to take money when a service is given, be ashamed not to take money when you do give service. We all take money from wherever it comes from (legally I mean) and by whatever means. Be proud of it.


Don't have to tell me twice. I took cash tips when Uber frowned on it on day 1. There used to be people afraid to take them. Mostly because I figured out it would be impossible to make any money without tips doing this.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> You sound like my dog, bragging to the other dogs what a nice collar his master gave him.
> 
> Once one has tasted freedom, captivity is no longer the same.


Maybe I should quit and become homeless. I mean can't get more free then that. Be one with nature, hug the trees.

I thought I represented everything horrible? Why did you take that as bragging? Oh yes, I know! Because it's what you want. You see it as something great. I see you girl &#128077;


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Karen Stein said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like my dog, bragging to the other dogs what a nice collar his master gave him.
> ...


Do we need to separate you two? Or better yet, a kiddie pull and copious amounts mud? Giggity!


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


Your problem is that you give a s*** what people think. If they're not your romantic partner and they don't pay your bills who gives AF what people think? Are their thoughts/ opinions going to affect you in any way, shape or form? Even if they thought you were the absolute scum of the earth, exactly how is that going to affect you? I couldn't care less what anyone thinks of me. I live my life to please me and me only. As long as my bills are paid each month and I am living a comfortable life, that's all that matters to me.

People can tell by the kind of car I drive that I make money. I've had executives get into my car and question how much my car is, how much do I make per week... I tell them absolutely nothing. The other day I had an executive get into my car and say "Is this car new? How much did you pay for this car?"... I smiled and said "You have to ask my husband". I paid for my car myself with my own cash LOL but that was not any of his business. I've had guys ask "How much do you make doing this?" I play dumb and say "Oh I don't know... It depends really." Like why are people so nosey? People have this weird fascination/obsession with how much U/L drivers make. I know I make more than a lot of them, not the rich CEOs, doctors, lawyers, etc. of course... but I do alright. But I have absolutely no need or interest in impressing these people. You're damned in they think you make more or less than them, correct? If they feel you make less than them, they can feel superior in their own little minds to you. If they feel you make a lot of money and are uppity, no tip. That executive who asked me how much my car was didn't tip me a penny. I knew he wouldn't. I drive a nicer car than him... when I pulled up to his house I saw what he was driving LOL. So he was intimidated and jealous of me. If you carry yourself with class and dignity, people can sense that about you without you having to say anything at all. I have an aura about me, so no matter what job I'm doing at the moment people can always tell that I have intelligence and class. You're always either going to have snobs looking down on you or haters jealous of you. That is life.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm fine with it.

I could care less what people think about my occupation, or me personally.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


No I could care less what people think of me and what I do to stay alive, whoever does can happily take a walk in my shoes. So long ago I eventually decided to go to school and specialize in a Career Field many, and let me tell you something about how I've seen things work. You apply for jobs hoping you get an interview, then after your resume clears the robo mumbo-jumbo you might get that interview. Then it's all on who's interviewing you.

You may be met with questions like" Why did you do this instead of look for work in your field?" Or " I'm not sure I understand why you became a cashier after your employment with Space corp X ended where you had a job that is so specialized that you may find getting another job in that field really really difficult." So welcome to life and the world today. Go get a degree spend lots of money on your education and rack up a crazy amount of debt. Get a job to pay off that debt, and probably acquire more debt in the process of waiting for work. If you don't get a job in your field, get any job so you don't end up homeless. Then look for a look for work in your field, and wait and see after many interviews if anyone will hire you.

Well Sorry I had to drive UBER to feed my family and be, " A productive member of society and contribute."There's a reason it's called a Rat Race let the ones who want to get the cheese go look for it. If you haven't learned by now the surge is not real but yet you still seek the cheese. Let some people think what they want, the question is, what do you think, and why do you let it bother you so much?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Okay, I suppose I will be the dissenting voice.

I am ashamed to drive Uber.

Not because of what pax think, because of my OWN expectations for myself.

I like to think of myself as relatively successful in life. Yet I am doing a dead end job for a company that would take a dump on your shoe before giving you a pay raise, and has no problems letting you be murdered on the job.

But I can't quit yet because I'm not financially solid. If I could, then I may or may not continue driving, and might take pride in what I do. But that's not where my life is at right now.



[email protected] said:


> People should value what's important to them and live their most authentic lives, there should be no shame in whatever you do if you are happy.


This.

----> if you are happy

I am not happy, driving out of necessity. I like driving around, and I like the people (yes, I know, I'm weird that way). I hate the pay and I hate the companies.



UberAdrian said:


> I do hide it from everyone I know like a dirty, shameful secret


Me too.

Been experimenting with that lately tho.

I am trying to get a real estate career going. When I tell people I do real estate, I get almost no tips. Ppl think I make great money at real estate (so why tip?). But when I dont mention my 'day job' the tips are much better.

This is something I've observed over the past 3 months.



UberAdrian said:


> It's true there's no shame in doing any legit job.


Agreed. But I'd rather be doing something I am proud of in life.

SUMMARY: I am ashamed that I drive Uber, based on my personal views of where I should be in life.


----------



## poblack (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm not ashamed, but do I tell my friends, extended family, co-workers, etc. that I drive for Uber & Lyft? Hell No!

Why?

#1 - It's none of their business
#2 - I feel that they would think I'm strapped for cash
#3 - They would question why I do it. I make a lot of money with my regular job. I have two college degrees. I already get asked a million questions about Uber/Lyft while I'm driving. I certainly don't wan't to go through that with people who know me personally
#4 - If I tell people how I got this game wrapped up they are going to want to start doing it to and there is already too many drivers in my city


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


I rarely get that feeling but I'm dealing with successful business people, not immature children who've just graduated from an expensive university. I'm articulate (and also have a degree) so that doesn't hurt


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

The underlying feelings of insecurity stems from your own short comings. Whatever standard you have set across for yourself and failed to achieve. Which is why asking yourself am I as educated as I am intelligent might come into the equation. Most people are entirely content, and use uber as a part time platform to subsidize there primary income. Others solely use this as a means end to make an honest living.

In short it sounds like more of a you problem. Anxiety and depression is catastrophic to your own self esteem, and worth. It has a way of completely devaluing your identity to others and among yourself.

Work on your goals, education and personal growth. Then you wont have these negative feelings towards yourself



😘


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


Yes, everyone should be ashamed that they were tricked into the uber/left scam. Especially makes drivers look completely stupid for falling for it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BUT
ARE " WE" ASHAMED OF PROUD UBER DRIVERS ?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yes, everyone should be ashamed that they were tricked into the uber/left scam. Especially makes drivers look completely stupid for falling for it.


Taxi are scammers as well. You should know . According to your username.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I think me talking about my other job, is meant to quash the assumption that if one is driving people around, they must be some loser. The taxi industry has always been predominantly crowded with foreigners who spoke little English. On my second day as a uber driver, I picked up 2 guys and a woman from a hotel in Columbia. It was my first time having 3 total strangers in my car. I tried to have conversation but realized they didn't want to talk, so I kept quiet. I honestly think I had a panic attack, cos all of a sudden I was feeling too hot and had to turn on the air conditioning. By good luck it was a short ride, but what I noticed the men atleast responded to my greeting. The woman did not. Had I known what I know now, I could have ended the ride halfway, for not feeling comfortable. They acted like executives yet, they ordered the Uber X. This goes for all service industries. I have chatted with waiters and waitresses who said the same experience of customers who seem mean and eager to look down on them. So I guess me talking about my other job, is not so much about being ashamed, but letting the passenger know that I probably make more money than them. Oh the ghetto ones who can't even get a car in their names are the worst. Had this one girl talk to me like I was her personal chauffeur. Left me 1 star because I followed uber navigation. I knew it was her, cos when I dropped her off, I said thanks and good night, and she didn't respond.
> So in a nutshell, Iam not ashamed of making an honest living, but I still will go out of my way to make sure the snobs know not to look down on me. Lol.


Avoid the *****. Rule #1


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I’m neutral on the subject not proud but I’m not ashamed either.
However every once a while I will pick up a passenger who knows me from my full time job and that is kind of weird sometimes.

A person who is not living off of other people or the government and is actually doing an honest days work should never feel ashamed because of it.

A certain percentage of our passengers look down upon us, many times you can tell just by the vibe.
But it doesn’t phase me I just don’t care enough, that person is simply cargo that I need to move from point A to point B in a safe and courteous manner, nothing more than that.


----------



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


They do look down on us as they feel it's a shit tier job that is beneath them... and apparently nowadays YOU ARE YOUR JOB since people always inquire about profession as a way to gauge social status. But in reality some of us drivers have better cars (many pax don't even own one), better and bigger houses (I've d/o plenty of premium brand name wearing pax at trailer parks and shitty studio apartments meanwhile I'm at a comfy suburb) than the fckng pax with a 'real job'.

I was rudely asked one night by some pax about 'what I am doing with my life' to which I answered _whatever I want basically, as I already own everything I need and anything else is extra_. They just don't get it. Their little minds can't wrap around the simple concept that when you can generate money on your own it really doesn't matter what it is that you are doing so long as you're generating money.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

To me it's simple. I love driving. Being in my car is my favorite place to be. Thanks to Uber, I can stay in my favorite place and make a living doing so. So yeah I'm proud of what I do.


----------



## Wuhan Visator (Feb 18, 2020)

Many desperation and delusion here. Rideshare driver like rickshaw driver. Bottom of society. Nothing proud.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

Wuhan Visator said:


> Many desperation and delusion here. Rideshare driver like rickshaw driver. Bottom of society. Nothing proud.


It's only a delusion when you have built your own identity and worth around uber. This is a part time gig for many of us including myself.

Nobody is asking any of you to uber but yourself. 
Nobody is stopping you from continuing your education and building your skill set

This job allows me the freedom to work whenever. It provides me with the additional income I need to do what I want.


----------



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

Driver Cat said:


> They do look down on us as they feel it's a shit tier job that is beneath them... and apparently nowadays YOU ARE YOUR JOB since people always inquire about profession as a way to gauge social status. But in reality some of us drivers have better cars (many pax don't even own one), better and bigger houses (I've d/o plenty of premium brand name wearing pax at trailer parks and shitty studio apartments meanwhile I'm at a comfy suburb) than the fckng pax with a 'real job'.
> 
> I was rudely asked one night by some pax about 'what I am doing with my life' to which I answered _whatever I want basically, as I already own everything I need and anything else is extra_. They just don't get it. Their little minds can't wrap around the simple concept that when you can generate money on your own it really doesn't matter what it is that you are doing so long as you're generating money.


It's ironic that some pax's look down on drivers instead of appreciating someone who is making their life's alittle easier. Being driven in a clean private car instead of the old beat up taxis, or worse yet, taking the bus!



John oceans said:


> The underlying feelings of insecurity stems from your own short comings. Whatever standard you have set across for yourself and failed to achieve. Which is why asking yourself am I as educated as I am intelligent might come into the equation. Most people are entirely content, and use uber as a part time platform to subsidize there primary income. Others solely use this as a means end to make an honest living.
> 
> In short it sounds like more of a you problem. Anxiety and depression is catastrophic to your own self esteem, and worth. It has a way of completely devaluing your identity to others and among yourself.
> 
> ...


If you got a psychology degree, I suggest you get a refund cos your diagnosis of me is completely off. Never been depressed, never had any self esteem issues. Simply asked a question of how people felt driving for uber. I do it part time, to fund a business project, but Iam also observant of passenger interaction.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> It's ironic that some pax's look down on drivers instead of appreciating someone who is making their life's alittle easier. Being driven in a clean private car instead of the old beat up taxis, or worse yet, taking the bus!
> 
> 
> If you got a psychology degree, I suggest you get a refund cos your diagnosis of me is completely off. Never been depressed, never had any self esteem issues. Simply asked a question of how people felt driving for uber. I do it part time, to fund a business project, but Iam also observant of passenger interaction.


You asked a valid question and one that's been asked on this site before. I was looked down a lot when I did food delivery. And some R/S drivers on here, feel superior to those delivery food. Yet that doesn't affect how I feel about doing the gigs or my self-esteem. Many weeks with food I made $800+ per wk, when the pay was higher.

The ones who feel the need to act superior aren't content with themselves or their lives. Because if you're happy with yourself, there's no need to put others down. Too many are focused on image. It's just the society we live in.

To answer your original question, no I didn't feel proud or shameful to do these gigs, or any job. I did/do what's needed to support myself.

But the jobs I was proud of doing in the past we're the jobs where I helped people transform their lives, by helping them obtain training to better themselves or provide support services, like gas cards or clothing vouchers so they could get to their training site or their new job.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

One of the best jobs I had was working at an oceanfront pool eight years ago. Opening every day when there were no people or other bears around was the best! (Bears aren't very social) And then the rest of the day was mostly checking pool passes and eating treats from the ice cream freezer. Only downside was the pool closed in September, and I still needed to eat for a couple of months before sleepytime, so ... :frown:

Anyway one day I had a lady and her kid at my gate and the kid was wearing my high school's t-shirt so I greeted them with a hearty "Go Bears!" and the mom looked at me like I had coronavirus, ebola, zika, and bubonic plague all at once. That was hilarious, I mean it's a high school lady, all kinds of animals go there! It's not like Harvard Law or something!

I thought about eating her, but her kid was a fellow future alum so I let them in 



Wuhan Visator said:


> Many desperation and delusion here. Rideshare driver like rickshaw driver. Bottom of society. Nothing proud.


I would totally be an autorick driver and proud of it. I probably wouldn't work monsoon though, I'm so large that my forelegs and shoulders would hang out the sides and humans don't like the smell of wet fur :frown:

Plus I think the moon bear cartel would try to keep me from getting a work visa :frown::frown::frown::frown::frown:


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

It's a job, just like any other. If you approach it with a negative attitude, you'll be negative doing it. Understand that you are providing a service and being paid for it. Do the best job you can and smile at your riders.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> It's a job, just like any other. If you approach it with a negative attitude, you'll be negative doing it. Understand that you are providing a service and being paid for it. Do the best job you can and smile at your riders.


The first ride I gave after being repeatedly wrongfully deactivated by these rideshare companies, I know I'm not ashamed to give the ride out to ppl who really need a ride. I feel shamed while people wrongfully thinking I was driving for Uber or Lyft while I was giving rides through their dispatching system. We believe that if drivers are not trying to make a living or make money driving for Uber or Lyft, there is no need to be ashamed of. I'm just ashamed of being repeatedly wrongfully deactivated by the people I don't know.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Will never display trade dress. Period.


I will not do it either.


----------



## Phila-mena (Feb 18, 2020)

Anyone who is condescending, snobbish and thinks Im their chauffeur gets a 1 star rating. Not 2 or 3...1! I do that in hope that they consistently get low ratings from other drivers enough to realize that they are in “my car” and certain sociable etiquette is required. Its called ridesharing...not limo service. Im not embarrassed to be a driver. It pays most of my bills. Now there are some people who appear nice but don’t realize that they have a superiority complex. I notice this by the questions they ask, like if I am able to make a living; assumptions about my level of education, income bracket. What needs to happen is for drivers to show that we are unique and come from many different backgrounds. Taxi drivers were a specific demographic - Rideshare drivers can be almost any type of background - for the most part. Yes we are offering a service and customer service is required but that in no way means Im less than the rider, especially if Im offering my personal car to someone who may not even have the budget to own one (in some cases) - and I have more background checks about the stability of my life in order to be a driver; that’s more than the next rider.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Phila-mena said:


> Anyone who is condescending, snobbish and thinks Im their chauffeur gets a 1 star rating. Not 2 or 3...1! I do that in hope that they consistently get low ratings from other drivers enough to realize that they are in "my car" and certain sociable etiquette is required. Its called ridesharing...not limo service. Im not embarrassed to be a driver. It pays most of my bills. Now there are some people who appear nice but don't realize that they have a superiority complex. I notice this by the questions they ask, like if I am able to make a living; assumptions about my level of education, income bracket. What needs to happen is for drivers to show that we are unique and come from many different backgrounds. Taxi drivers were a specific demographic - Rideshare drivers can be almost any type of background - for the most part. Yes we are offering a service and customer service is required but that in no way means Im less than the rider, especially if Im offering my personal car to someone who may not even have the budget to own one (in some cases) - and I have more background checks about the stability of my life in order to be a driver; that's more than the next rider.


You know how many times pax asked me if my car ( Mercedes suv 2016) is owned my Uber? I always told no. Bought in cash and my car came directly from Germany. I can see how they go though my Uber profile and see why I do Uber. After that they asked me " so what country did you travel". I start with a king list.

I really don't give a [email protected]@t what they think about me. Pax you lucky you sit in a luxury suv. Enjoy the ride now .


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


I've come to believe that a few passengers just like to look down on other people, and Uber and Lyft drivers are good targets for that. If a passengers talks down or treats them disrespectfully, they're kind of at their mercy.

And as far as those dumbass trade dress stickers, Uber and Lyft can kiss my ass. I don't need anything obstructing my view.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

shirleyujest said:


> I've come to believe that a few passengers just like to look down on other people, and Uber and Lyft drivers are good targets for that. If a passengers talks down or treats them disrespectfully, they're kind of at their mercy.
> 
> And as far as those dumbass trade dress stickers, Uber and Lyft can kiss my ass. I don't need anything obstructing my view.
> 
> Just my two cents worth.


Have you tried offering your pax bottled water, snacks and mints?


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


Would anyone be proud of working for a company who has shut it's Los Angeles office and transferred the work to Manila.?Will that sort out all the problems? Or will it isolate even more those who make all the money from those who make it for them?



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Why feel ashamed? Its honest work. Same thing with being a cab driver, just honest work.
> 
> Now, if your car:
> 
> ...


Has more dings than the Hong Kong phone book.


----------



## frank.grimes (Dec 4, 2017)

Ashamed.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> You should never be ashamed of honest work. I never used U/L trade dress.


It would be honest work if it were honest pay.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

There's no need to be either ashamed or proud.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

got a p said:


> i found this comment interesting. i never have judged male or female drivers differently, or had a predispositioned judgement about drivers at all really. i used uber/lyft for about 2 years after my car broke down and realized, being a bartender, that i didn't want a new car as i could now drink at work due to not having to drive home. so i've had over a thousand drivers and never had any judgement of them whatsoever. i think it that actually says more about the person who prejudges people by gender this way than anything to do with what gender the driver is.


Ya. It don't say much for the person who wrote it either because it never would cross my mind to think about a difference


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

Nope. Not ashamed at all. My trade dress stays on. I have a great full time job. U/L is just extra money. My coworkers and friends ask about it and I give them the run down. I love it because it’s on my schedule and I can make as little or as much money as I want based on where/when I choose to work.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

John oceans said:


> Have you tried offering your pax bottled water, snacks and mints?


That's what 7-11s are for.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

On average I'd speculate most drivers were proud to be U/L drivers back in 2010 -2012. The Golden Age when Uber was in its infancy and about to disrupt the private/public commute industry by storm. Back then, Uber drivers could literally boast of $90K+ per year. Were proud of their rides and even competed with other drivers to provide the best ride/give a 5 star experience. Voluntarily promoted free water, mints, usb hook ups etc. to get the highest pax ratings and Uber stickers. Also remember reading about the first wave of Uber drivers who made so much money, they were able to retire. One of them actually bought a boat/small yacht if I remember correctly.

But all that gradually changed with Uber's explosive growth in a recessive gig economy. It's rapid monopolization of the new rideshare market was all due to Travis refusing to restrict/limit the number of drivers onboarded onto the app. And Travis consistently dropping fares to attract more pax to the platform in Uber's competition with Lyft. And ultimately went south once Travis had succeeded in branding Uber as the cheapest rideshare competitor on the market. Which created an completely unsustainable pax expectation of $5 rides. 

So by 2016 timeframe, the Uber platform was overly saturated with drivers. Who were being forced to cater to overly entitled pax who expected the cheapest ride with all the luxuries (mints, water etc). All because that was how Travis had conditioned pax to expect from their rideshare experience. And then Hertz/Enterprise rental rates began skyrocketing, compounding the problem. 

IMO it was right around that around the 2015-2016 time frame that a shift in driver attitudes sort of happened on this forum. The tone and mood in forum posts seem to shift from one of optimism/pride/eagerness to make money etc. to being sullen/sarcastic and/or a weary resignation. 

And sadly half a decade later in the wake of post Uber/Lyft IPO, most every other post on here comes across as bitter, disillusioned and cynical. A sense of increasing disillusionment with little to no quality of life (especially if homeless living in vehicle as a vagrant), a steep loss of income (and future potential to make said income) thanks to U/L's rate cuts and rental/O&M expenses. Forum members are now divided between pro AB5/unionization to remaining IC status quo. I'd say emotions and attitudes on here took a 180 turn since Uber and Lyft created the rideshare market in 2010. :frown:


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

Q


Cynergie said:


> On average I'd speculate most drivers were proud to be U/L drivers back in 2010 -2012. The Golden Age when Uber was in its infancy and about to disrupt the private/public commute industry by storm. Back then, Uber drivers could literally boast of $90K+ per year. Were proud of their rides and even competed with other drivers to provide the best ride/give a 5 star experience. Voluntarily promoted free water, mints, usb hook ups etc. to get the highest pax ratings and Uber stickers. Also remember reading about the first wave of Uber drivers who made so much money, they were able to retire. One of them actually bought a boat/small yacht if I remember correctly.
> 
> But all that gradually changed with Uber's explosive growth in a recessive gig economy. It's rapid monopolization of the new rideshare market was all due to Travis refusing to restrict/limit the number of drivers onboarded onto the app. And Travis consistently dropping fares to attract more pax to the platform in Uber's competition with Lyft. And ultimately went south once Travis had succeeded in branding Uber as the cheapest rideshare competitor on the market. Which created an completely unsustainable pax expectation of $5 rides.
> 
> ...


Well said

I tip my fedora to those splend uber XL drivers living in there SUV by night and drive by day. The dream is still alive.


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

I am not ashamed, or proud of being an Uber driver. I am also a part time real estate agent. At first, I use to take off my Uber/Lyft trade dress stickers when I would show a house, or host an open house, but now I just keep them in place. My real estate income is not based on getting a commission check from listing or selling a home, so I have the benefit of not really caring what people think. You gain so much freedom when you stop caring what people think about you. On the other hand, I don’t think people should be proud of being an Uber driver. Would you encourage your kid to become an Uber Driver when they grow up ? I enjoy the little conversations I have with riders, who I would probably never meet if I didn’t pick them up. I feel sorry for the drivers who has to work 60-80 hours per week, just to support their families, which is why I support AB-5 law in California.


----------



## Ahkkhan (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm ashamed to drive for rideshare like Uber and Lyft and cant make enough money to afford family expenses.... 

Minimum charges per ride $10
Each mile driven should be $2
Each minutes spent on rideshare should be $1
Each minute spent on waiting $1


To maintain car and family it cost fortune. Not the shitty $3 per ride of 30 minutes ride from pickup time to drop off.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

Ahkkhan said:


> I'm ashamed to drive for rideshare like Uber and Lyft and cant make enough money to afford family expenses....
> 
> Minimum charges per ride $10
> Each mile driven should be $2
> ...


You're delusional.

Driving uber at most is a safety sensitive position. There is no skill, education and demand in this industry. Drivers are a dime a dozen and will continue to drive for the wage they earn and less.

If you're trying to feed a family and gold household down with uber as your primary income then you should reevaluate your life.

Mayne if you're single renting a room or living in a car this income could be sufficient
But for the majority of people who have outsides expenses this is not enough. However it makes for great income to subsidize what you earn from other avenues of work


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Ahkkhan said:


> I'm ashamed to drive for rideshare like Uber and Lyft and cant make enough money to afford family expenses....
> 
> Minimum charges per ride $10
> Each mile driven should be $2
> ...


^^
In which case (assuming a legit DMV license, clean Uber driving record, and passing criminal/drug free check) you would be far far better off driving a bus the likes of Muni here in the Bay area. Muni bus drivers in SF average $80K+ per year ranging from $26.5K to $272K per year:

http://www.comparably.com/salaries/salaries-for-muni-bus-driver-in-san-francisco-ca
That pay scale is due to union politics and white collar gentrification (from presence of IT & finance sectors). Both which have made the Bay area one of the highest and unsustainable cost of living metropolises in nation (and perhaps the world). With NYC, Silicon Valley, and LA county being close runner ups.

With Muni at least you'll always have a guaranteed paycheck--with regulated hours, driving schedule/routes AND benefits. Same if driving for the likes of a private transport company like Chariot. Because even on the low range $26K end, you STILL get a guaranteed paycheck. And would be very eligible to rent control housing in city SF. And the joke is you would make even MORE working for a private employer like Amazon. Which has a national base wage of $15 per hr before any cost of living/location allowances. And happens to be the leading global employer with the lowest bar for employment entry i.e. accepts and willing to train unskilled workers with no resume/employment work history. Provided candidates understand how to apply online and are drug/crime history free.

Unlike a #WOKE employer the likes of Uber, where you live in constant fear and under emotional stress of potential deactivation. Where--if you lack savings for that rainy day -- you literally have to depend on the next ping and/or conscientious pax tips for your next meal and basic survival. And this is especially if you're a homeless transient being forced to live in your car. Heck at least you would get a guaranteed place to sleep if working in the trucking industry.

Makes you wonder why more full time rideshare drivers aren't looking at work alternatives like these. But it seems they've convinced themselves into believing if they hold out another couple of months or so, they'll finally be able to afford that emergency fund that would help them escape U/L's event horizon. When the exact opposite is true with every Machiavellian rate cut and/or unexpected deactivation U/L makes.

So instead, it seems many Uber drivers once again fool themselves into wasting another precious 60 hr-80 hr day of their lives. Slaving away for U/L for marginal to non existent gain......


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

When I did drive, I was neutral. Driving was just for extra income. I'm not someone who cares much about someone's negative thoughts about me. Friends and family all knew I drove. A rider might have looked at me as below them but I can't recall because I don't care. There was a two week gap where I was in between jobs and I drove for Uber full-time. At the time there were two riders who asked about my career path and I told them the truth. One even wrote me this comment. I liked talking to riders if they wanted to.


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

I am not ashamed at all. Quite frankly i don't NEED to do this it is more of a hobby than a job. I am not married. I have no kids. I live by myself in my own house. So, If I was not driving I would probably be in a bar some where getting drunk. At least this way I get to drive around, I like driving anyways, I listen to my own music, I get to talk to people. and most times I make a little money on the side. There's no boss telling me what to do and when to do it. It's completely up to me. If i don't feel like driving then I don't do it. Simple as that.

I do not see why anyone would look down on that.


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am proud. I live in a very nice wealthy neighborhood and had some neighbors asking me if I drive Uber ( they saw the va sticker) and I said yes. One of them asked me if my husband business was in trouble. I said no . I buy loubutin and Chanel shoes with Uber money . That shut her pie hole really fast .
> 
> 
> I don't get it. Been driving Uber for 3 1/2 years and every time I called support they were very nice to me. Sometimes the issue was handled and sometimes it was not but overall they were efficient.


That's nice.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

What’s so funny is I never gave this a thought.

I rarely have passengers with disrespectful demeanors.

I don’t look at it as if I’m desperate for money, ....I’m lucky, blessed for now. It keeps me from spending my money in the bank ....

I guess it depends on stereotype, race, culture.... but I greet everyone with respect & respect their space.

Most passengers just seem like they NEED a ride (Key word need)....and just want the experience to be safe, clean & respectful.

I can shoot the shit like a “know it all” or humbly keep quiet.

But I have never felt “less than” or lazy for providing this service. My last job was huge, 6 figure....& it came with a price. Driving helped return normalcy.

I think feeling negative about being a DRIVER is an internal personal thing. It may be your subconscious saying “this is too easy, you’re playing small”....

AS a rider, I appreciate & respect the drivers I get. Dirty car and all.... or the rude jackass telling me not to put my luggage on his seat.

As a rider I prefer male drivers.... As a driver I prefer female passengers.

As I tell everyone .... Driving is a bridge, not a home (mostly)....diversify put your eggs in several baskets.

But driving for these companies is honorable if done correctly. Never be ashamed of what you do....do it as best you can !!!

Les Brown “work like you’re making a million dollars & one day you will”

Peace !!!!

———-

On a side note, I do have friends who ask “are you still driving”...”I can’t believe you are still driving” .... “no wonder you are in a bad mood all the time(excuse me????)....”

The funniest one ..... damn some of my circle are so condescending.....said “..and he’s a greeter at Walmart too...”. I DIDN’T EVEN CORRECT HER....maybe the dude believed her. WHO CARES !!! Geeez.

YOU GOTTA LOVE YOURSELF. BIG TIME !!


----------



## Nassau1234 (Dec 16, 2017)

You would never hear a garbage worker says he is ashamed to be a gargage worker. They make more money than a city cop.

Irrelevant comparison? Alright. 

You would never hear a truck driver, bus driver, yellow cab driver asks if he is ashamed to be what he is. BUT, there are always a bunch of Uber and Lyft drivers ask themselves if they are ashamed of what they are every single day. Now you know this is a huge problem.

Go get a job. While you are still too lazy to get a real job, please move to the middle lane or right lane while driving on the highway. I don't know why you guys (with Uber/Lyft decals or TLC plate) always drive at least 5 miles below the posted speed limit on the left lane blocking the traffic. At least check the mirror. If there is a line of cars behind you while the car in front of you is 400 yards away, move to the right!!!!!


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

Nassau1234 said:


> You would never hear a garbage worker says he is ashamed to be a gargage worker. They make more money than a city cop.
> 
> Irrelevant comparison? Alright.
> 
> ...


This is true on every form of level. I cant think of anything more demeaning and self defeating then someone who talks down on them selves. Its one thing to acknowledge this isnt the greatest work, but to be ashamed of what you do despite the honesty you put fourth is pathetic.

These are the same individuals who are insecure around there own women and are likely to become cuckolds and let real men as they put it to **** there wives.

People who run there lives like this have never lived anything meaningful and are projecting there failures onto others. I couldnt imagine weeping to my family how pathetic I was and pitying over something I have control over. What a weak trait to have as a women or man. And this mindset probably poisons other areas of there lives to.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I think me talking about my other job, is meant to quash the assumption that if one is driving people around, they must be some loser. The taxi industry has always been predominantly crowded with foreigners who spoke little English. On my second day as a uber driver, I picked up 2 guys and a woman from a hotel in Columbia. It was my first time having 3 total strangers in my car. I tried to have conversation but realized they didn't want to talk, so I kept quiet. I honestly think I had a panic attack, cos all of a sudden I was feeling too hot and had to turn on the air conditioning. By good luck it was a short ride, but what I noticed the men atleast responded to my greeting. The woman did not. Had I known what I know now, I could have ended the ride halfway, for not feeling comfortable. They acted like executives yet, they ordered the Uber X. This goes for all service industries. I have chatted with waiters and waitresses who said the same experience of customers who seem mean and eager to look down on them. So I guess me talking about my other job, is not so much about being ashamed, but letting the passenger know that I probably make more money than them. Oh the ghetto ones who can't even get a car in their names are the worst. Had this one girl talk to me like I was her personal chauffeur. Left me 1 star because I followed uber navigation. I knew it was her, cos when I dropped her off, I said thanks and good night, and she didn't respond.
> So in a nutshell, Iam not ashamed of making an honest living, but I still will go out of my way to make sure the snobs know not to look down on me. Lol.


I understand you 100%. Every word. I feel the same way.
Myself, as a university teacher, where I am also a director in my area, it's difficult to be_ looked down at _because I'm not used to. Again: I put the rules in my day job.

I only tell them about my life and my day job if they ask "is Uber your main job?". If not, I don't. People can sense when you push too much to show you are not just a driver. You'll get used to not giving a ***.

Also: I do find joy to play dumb with some passengers that think I'm dumber than them... and in my head I'm like "omg, you can't be this stupid!". And also they pay me, so... who is the dumbass?

Welcome to rideshare.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

No one who enters your vehicle is better than you so the question should be moot.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> *Are you Ashamed or Proud of driving U/L?*


All of the above 



Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare...


I've probably had 1/4 of my pax treat me that way. Another 1/4 have engaged in genuine/meaningful conversation. Another 1/4 were either conversing with the rest of their party, or lost in their phones. The remaining 1/4 have seemed completely oblivious to anything and everything.


----------



## Ty Webb (Jun 15, 2018)

Femaleuberdriver said:


> I don't know what it is, but I feel like passengers look down on anyone doing Rideshare, and as such I make sure I mention this is my part time gig. I do it after my full time job. I guess in a way a way, I am ashamed. I don't even have the Uber sticker on my car. Does anyone else feel the same way, or am I the only one?


Totally ashamed. I'm an attorney but I work for the state and my wife is a teacher so I do it part time to pay off debt. I drive to other towns and lie about what I do full time. I understand it is not a bad thing to work an extra job so I really don't know why but I totally feel ya. Sticker only goes on when I get a ping.


----------



## uberdrivert1 (Feb 1, 2020)

I enjoy it. Sometimes there is conversation. Other times there isn't. I have classical music playing at a low volume all the time. Helps with the crickets chirping, if ya know what i mean. But feel embarrassed?? Ashamed?? NEVER!!


----------

